# tar mit Datum einschraenken



## m3000 (7. November 2008)

Hallo, 

ich möchte ab shell (UNIX, SUN_OS_2) mit _tar _nur die Dateien zusammenpacken, die im Monat 10/2008 geschrieben wurden. Wie geht das? 

Dank und Gruss
Marcus


----------



## Navy (7. November 2008)

Hättest Du einfach ein 
	
	
	



```
man tar
```
 gemacht, wäre Dir der "-N"-Parameter aufgefallen.

Darüber hinaus bringt "find" den "-mtime"-Parameter mit.


----------



## deepthroat (7. November 2008)

Hi.





Navy hat gesagt.:


> Darüber hinaus bringt "time" den "-mtime"-Parameter mit.


Meintest du da evtl. "find"?

Gruß


----------



## Navy (7. November 2008)

Natürlich. Hab ich doch geschrieben. Elende Quotemarder...


----------



## deepthroat (7. November 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich. Hab ich doch geschrieben. Elende Quotemarder...


Oh, ich muss dich falsch zitiert haben.. 

Gruß


----------



## m3000 (7. November 2008)

hm, RTFM, sorry und danke.


----------



## m3000 (7. November 2008)

Klappt noch nicht, ich verstehe die man/help Seiten hinsichtlich der Syntax nicht. Wo sortiere ich das -N und das Datum ein? Ich versuche es zB so 

```
tar cvf x.tar -N 2008-09-05 *
```
Fehlermeldung: tar: More than one threshold date

Wie geht's richtig?


----------



## deepthroat (7. November 2008)

Hi.

Also bei mir funktioniert das ohne Probleme. Kann es sein, dass du eine Datei namens "-N yyyy-mm-dd" dort im Verzeichnis liegen hast? Warum verwendest du denn überhaupt Globbing, gib doch einfach das aktuelle Verzeichnis an...

Gruß


----------



## m3000 (10. November 2008)

Hallo, 

hast Recht, aus meinen fehlgeschlagenen Versuchen mit falscher Syntax gab es eine Datei "-N". Diese habe ich gelöscht und jetzt erzeugt der Befehl von oben ein tar-Archiv. *Aber*: Es werden alle Dateien ins tar kopiert, nicht nur die mit dem gewünschten Datum. 
Noch mal von vorn: "-N <datum>" bedeutet, dass nur Dateien mit LetztesÄnderungsdatum neuer als <datum> eingepackt werden sollen, richtig? Noch eine Idee? 

Dank und Gruss, Marcus


----------

